# Tom Brady should sue the NFL for defamation of character



## hangover (May 7, 2015)

Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."

The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.

Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.



People go to prison on circumstantial evidence all the time.  Drama Queen!


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 7, 2015)

Brady cheated...suspend him


----------



## Alex. (May 7, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.





Truth is stranger than fiction.....

Patriots victory parade look at the belt


----------



## BluePhantom (May 7, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.



This is not a criminal court.  The NFL has been using the standard of civil cases for the last 7-8 years and that standard is "probably".  It's the same standard that has been used for every NFL investigation for almost a decade. The Wells report phrases it the way they did because that is the legalese language that describes the standard according to the NFL and civil law.  In pain English, it means "guilty".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 7, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.




ahh another cheatriot fan who is butthurt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 7, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Brady cheated...suspend him


Yep Belicheat has taught him well.


----------



## JimH52 (May 7, 2015)

Maybe Tom Shady should give up all his e-mails?  I wonder why he isn't? Cheatriots do it again!


----------



## bodecea (May 7, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.


CIvil vs. Criminal.  Learn the difference. You're welcome.


----------



## JimH52 (May 7, 2015)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-07/brady-faces-nfl-discipline-for-awareness-of-deflated-footballs

_Brady refused to provide his e-mails, text messages and phone records, investigators said. He initially laughed off the allegations the day after the AFC championship game, when a report about underinflated footballs first emerged, then said three days later that it was a “very serious topic” because it affected the integrity of the sport.
_
*As close to an admission of guilt as one can get, it seems to me.   Of course, he could sue and then the NFL could supeona his e-mails.  I doubt he wants that, now does he?*


----------



## Dot Com (May 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> Maybe Tom Shady should give up all his e-mails?  I wonder why he isn't? Cheatriots do it again!


^ that 

Told us what we already knew- Cheaters cheat.


----------



## HUGGY (May 7, 2015)

Would you people please stop picking on Tom Brady and the Patriots?????


----------



## percysunshine (May 7, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Would you people please stop picking on Tom Brady and the Patriots?????



.
 It is more probable than not, that they won't.

.


----------



## Dot Com (May 7, 2015)




----------



## percysunshine (May 7, 2015)

.
The phrase "more probable than not" is weasel talk for "we don't know, but we are being forced to choose a side". Just so everyone knows.

Words of Estimative Probability Central Intelligence Agency

.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 7, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-07/brady-faces-nfl-discipline-for-awareness-of-deflated-footballs
> 
> _Brady refused to provide his e-mails, text messages and phone records, investigators said. He initially laughed off the allegations the day after the AFC championship game, when a report about underinflated footballs first emerged, then said three days later that it was a “very serious topic” because it affected the integrity of the sport.
> _
> *As close to an admission of guilt as one can get, it seems to me.   Of course, he could sue and then the NFL could supeona his e-mails.  I doubt he wants that, now does he?*


Just delete the e-mails and the server they are on, nothing could be proven.


----------



## Dot Com (May 7, 2015)

you forgot the part where they were caught filming another team as well. Cheaters they are known to be.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> you forgot the part where they were caught filming another team as well. Cheaters they are known to be.



You forgot Jerry Rice admitting to using stick'em his entire career, you forgot teams piping sound during games, you forgot illegal practices that teams get caught doing every year. You forgot teams that have bounties setup against other teams. Then you have the use of PEDs that are practiced.

Seems you forgot a lot of ways teams cheat and only concentrate on one.


----------



## Dot Com (May 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > you forgot the part where they were caught filming another team as well. Cheaters they are known to be.
> ...


deflect much? Lets stay on-topic shall we. Why do i get the impression arguing is personal w/ you shit stain?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



I am on topic, are you going to call all teams cheaters? Because they all do. Sorry you aren't bright enough to understand simple english.

You are here strictly for my entertainment, please don't think you are anything more than that.


----------



## Oldstyle (May 8, 2015)

Funny how many of you don't seem to think that Hillary not turning over HER e-mails doesn't mean that she's guilty of anything even though by law she was required to do so...but you are convinced that not turning HIS e-mails over means that Tom Brady is guilty even though he's not legally required to.

Someone want to explain to me why that makes sense to you?


----------



## Anathema (May 8, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.



This was not a US criminal court. The NFL has a different standard of proof than the US criminal justice system; just as the civil court system does. DE AL WITHOUT IT. Take whatever penalties the league deals out and move on. Your team is the spoiled little rich kid of the NFL.

I'm a Redskins fan. We got raped for $37 million in cap space for doing something that was totally LEGAL when we did it. We've got a reason to be pissed. You guys don't.


----------



## Dot Com (May 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> This was not a US criminal court. The NFL has a different standard of proof than the US criminal justice system; just as the civil court system does. DE AL WITHOUT IT. Take whatever penalties the league deals out and move on. Your team is the spoiled little rich kid of the NFL.
> 
> I'm a Redskins fan. We got raped for $37 million in cap space for doing something that was totally LEGAL when we did it. We've got a reason to be pissed. You guys don't.


*^ THAT!!!*


----------



## Papageorgio (May 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> ...



The biggest penalty the Redskins have is their owner.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 8, 2015)

So the penalty for the Pats. I think a big fine, a loss of a draft pick. Brady suspended 4 games up to one year and a fine, Brady will appeal and get his suspension cut in half.

The NFL will have to come down hard to keep the integrity of the game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-07/brady-faces-nfl-discipline-for-awareness-of-deflated-footballs
> 
> _Brady refused to provide his e-mails, text messages and phone records, investigators said. He initially laughed off the allegations the day after the AFC championship game, when a report about underinflated footballs first emerged, then said three days later that it was a “very serious topic” because it affected the integrity of the sport.
> _
> *As close to an admission of guilt as one can get, it seems to me.   Of course, he could sue and then the NFL could supeona his e-mails.  I doubt he wants that, now does he?*



there sure are some patriot fans here all burthurt  over their idol being torn down.


the Brady/Belicheat worshippers are all butthurt here to be bothered with pesky little facts. hee hee.


----------



## Dot Com (May 8, 2015)

Brady should resign in disgrace and their trophy/rings returned.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...




Thats because Pooper here hates having his ass handed to him on a platter and getting checkmated when the game is over.He evades facts and changes the subject when he is cornered and losing an argument and has to resort to name calling.

He is so burrthurt over all  this as many Brady/Belicheat worshippers are here.The truth hurts and he cant deal with it.


How could you leave out Belicheats name in there dude? after all,Belicheat was the one who mentored him how to cheat.


----------



## Dot Com (May 8, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


^ that


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2015)

Dot Com said:


>




comedy gold,great stuff.watch pooper and the other brady/belicheat worshippers change the subject again since you cornered them here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2015)

I was wondering how long it would be before TROLLSTYLE would come here to join pooper and the other Belicheat/brady apologists to whine in defeat knowing their idols legacys have been teared down.


Looks like I got my answer. The only other Belicheat/Brady lover I havent seen come around here to cry in defeat about all this yet  is chrissy troll.

Or has he come out of the woodwork also and showed his butthurt as well and I just did not know about it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> ...




The patriot lovers here always ignore facts that the pats get special treatment all other teams dont. take for example how sean peyton of the saints was suspended for a year for his role in bountygate.



funny how he gets suspended for that ONE THING,yet belicheat just gets a mere slap on the wrist all the time and CONSTANTLY breaks the rules year after year and yet  he gets off scott free constantly all the time.

No surprise there at all. Goodel has his head up Krafts ass.Kraft is a very powerful and influential man.money talks.

all the other teams in the NFL should unite and have a lawsuit filed  to have kraft lose ownership of that team and have Belicheat and Brady banned from the pro football hall of fame.

If pete rose is banned for baseball,then the pro football hall of fame will be the hall of SHAME if they allow these to cheaters and liars to go into it.


Looks like you had your ass handed to you on a platter there Hangover.

Stick to politics hangover,thats something you actually know something about.something you are good at.here your in the big leagues,not in the minor leagues anymore.

Like all brady/belicheat worshippers,your not ready for the major leagues.


----------



## hangover (May 8, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> ...


With numerous references to butt fucking, it's clear you're really into it. But Brady and the Pats have the rings and the trophy. too bad for you , gay boy.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 8, 2015)

hangover said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...



So you believe that Brady wasn't involved and couldn't tell the balls were under inflated? I find that pretty tough to believe. I also don't believe the most meticulous coach in the NFL, the guy that controls the way a player combs their hair, didn't know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2015)

hangover said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > hangover said:
> ...




ohh the truth hurts.lol  hey thats all i ever heard when i said pete the cheat took a payoff to throw  the superbowl was i was butthurt by posters so that name just kinda stuck in after hearing it so much.

Now I see why people say you are just like USMBS resident troll rightwinger who i take to school all the time,just like him,you evade facts and change the topic when cornered as does pooper who has come on  to pat you on the back.lol

only difference between you and USMBS resident troll rightwinger,is you dont ignore facts about government corruption and our real history.lol

again stick with politics,your not capable of playing with the big boys in the majors here in the sports section and need to go back to the minor leagues.hee hee

oh and seeing how you kiss brady and belicheats ass all the time,you need to look in  the mirror when calling someone gayboy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2015)

just like rightwinger,pooper and other brady and belicheat worshippers,you play dodgeball when cornered with facts how they should be banned just as rose is from baseball. the cheatriots are right up there in league with the chicago white sox scandal that brought down baseball and like many brady/belicheat worshippers,your in denial mode.


they may have the rings and trophys but they are in the SAME CATAGORY as Barry Bonds,Roger Clemons,and Mark Mcguire are,players who had to cheat and lie to achive their greatness and that little truth hurts your feelings.here is a kleenex to go cry in now to deal with the truth.


----------



## Anathema (May 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> The biggest penalty the Redskins have is their owner.



I WAS a Snyder fan until he started buying into the way the league now runs and began hiring NFL lapdog morons like Gruden and Scot McCloughan to run the team.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest penalty the Redskins have is their owner.
> ...



I hear your pain, I'm a Raider fan, a four win season is considered good.


----------



## Anathema (May 8, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> I hear your pain, I'm a Raider fan, a four win season is considered good.



I was a big fan of you owner before his passing. He and Snyder are the only 2 NFL owners I have any respect for. The 2 men who refuse to buy into the "New Age NFL" BS. 

I'll take a winless season if the team is built the right way. Unfortunately Snyder appears to be bowing to the pressure of the other owners and the league. That may make my days as a Redskins fan numbered.

Any openings in Raider Nation?


----------



## Papageorgio (May 8, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I hear your pain, I'm a Raider fan, a four win season is considered good.
> ...



Always room in Raider Nation. I,loved Al Davis, the renegade was a great owner, in his last few years his age caused him to make some bad decisions.  Davis made being a fan fun.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 9, 2015)

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 9, 2015)

the cheatriots have now 


Anathema said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I hear your pain, I'm a Raider fan, a four win season is considered good.
> ...



Cheatriots nation has now taken the mantle from the Raiders as the most dirtiest and classless  team in the NFL.

especially since traiter Al is no longer the owner of the Raiders. With traiter Al gone and rotting in hell,Kraft has now taken the trophy from him as the most classless owner.

the OP of this thread is hysterical because Brady would lose his ass in court if he tried the fact so many former NFL greats have called the cheatriots out.

so many of them would not be calling him out if it were not true.

we even have Bradys idol Joe Montana saying he is a cheater and Don Shula,the winningest coach of all time calling Belicheck,BeliCHEAT.

That has got to be the ultimate embarrassement and humilation for brady having his own idol call him out for his cheating.


"rolls on floor laughing."


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > I hear your pain, I'm a Raider fan, a four win season is considered good.
> ...



I'm glad you feel that way.  I wish more teams fans felt just like you do.  I think the Rams and 9ers and Cardinals should all follow this montra!


----------



## Anathema (May 9, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Always room in Raider Nation. I,loved Al Davis, the renegade was a great owner, in his last few years his age caused him to make some bad decisions.  Davis made being a fan fun.



Snyder made it fun, at least in the offseason. Now we don't even get that. We drafted a fucking OG at #5 in the first round this year. Snyder is buying into the same BS as Kraft, Mara, etc..... and its passing me off to the point where I may not be able to root for the team I've followed my entire life.


----------



## Anathema (May 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> I'm glad you feel that way.  I wish more teams fans felt just like you do.  I think the Rams and 9ers and Cardinals should all follow this mantra!



Let's make sure we agree on the "Right Way" to build a team..... it's through free agency, not the draft. It's about star players not a 53 man roster where nobody has ever heard of 45 of the players (a Patriots specialty). It's about domination of opponents, not squeaking out last minute wins.


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Always room in Raider Nation. I,loved Al Davis, the renegade was a great owner, in his last few years his age caused him to make some bad decisions.  Davis made being a fan fun.
> ...



The smart play is to become a Seahawk fan.  We haven't lost a single game by more than 10 points in 3 years.  Nearly all of our few losses have been for less than a TD. Tthat translates into the fact that we have been IN every game we have played till the end for those same three years.  Three years ago..deep into playoffs including beating your Skins in your stadium.  Two years ago...won Super Bowl  Last season...one bad play from winning the Super Bowl.  This season looks as good or better than last season's team.  We just got Jimmy Graham from the Saints.  It will be a fun year no doubt.  Ya...become a "12".  You won't regret it.


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad you feel that way.  I wish more teams fans felt just like you do.  I think the Rams and 9ers and Cardinals should all follow this mantra!
> ...



You mean like our trade for Jimmy Graham?  Sweet!  Hawks have more stars than not.  It's ALL in the training and coaching.  Many of our former trainees ...some/many undrafted and low rounders are off on other teams making MILLIONS thanks to the technique they learned as Seahawks.  Our coaches are in high demand all over the league.  That spells success "The Right Way".


----------



## iamwhatiseem (May 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> *Your team is the spoiled little rich kid of the NFL.*


----------



## Anathema (May 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> The smart play is to become a Seahawk fan.  We haven't lost a single game by more than 10 points in 3 years.  Nearly all of our few losses have been for less than a TD. Tthat translates into the fact that we have been IN every game we have played till the end for those same three years.  Three years ago..deep into playoffs including beating your Skins in your stadium.  Two years ago...won Super Bowl  Last season...one bad play from winning the Super Bowl.  This season looks as good or better than last season's team.  We just got Jimmy Graham from the Saints.  It will be a fun year no doubt.  Ya...become a "12".  You won't regret it.



If I were a Seahawks fan I'd have shot myself in the head the night of the Super Bowl. An entire season wasted on a play call the stupid dad running the Midget team in town would never make. 

If you read the last post I made in this thread you'll realize I'm not a fan of parity. I'd rather root for a team that is getting blown out or blowing the other team out at the end of the first quarter. That way I don't waste 3 hours on a game where the Right team loses on the last play/drive. I'm a Win-lose guy not someone who has any interest in competition.


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > The smart play is to become a Seahawk fan.  We haven't lost a single game by more than 10 points in 3 years.  Nearly all of our few losses have been for less than a TD. Tthat translates into the fact that we have been IN every game we have played till the end for those same three years.  Three years ago..deep into playoffs including beating your Skins in your stadium.  Two years ago...won Super Bowl  Last season...one bad play from winning the Super Bowl.  This season looks as good or better than last season's team.  We just got Jimmy Graham from the Saints.  It will be a fun year no doubt.  Ya...become a "12".  You won't regret it.
> ...



Let me refer you back to the previous SB.  Seahawks 43  Donkeys 8.  Good enough?

Also the Hawks had NUMEROUS crippling injuries on defense especially in the defensive backfield allowing Brady back in the SB throwing against scrubs.  Sadly we were in tatters and the team that showed up wasn't half the strength it would have been if healthy.  You are right..it is hard to watch your once proud team playing on their knees.  Still they almost pulled it off in spite of the many stars that had fallen and left the game to the backups.


----------



## Anathema (May 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Let me refer you back to the previous SB.  Seahawks 43  Donkeys 8.  Good enough?



The team I measure all others against is the 1991-92 Washington Redskins. 14-2 (could have easily been 16-0). Their average game was a 16+ point WIN. They shut out 3 of the first 4 teams they played. That spread INCREASED in the playoffs. 

The roster included two starting receivers who should be in the HOF (1 already is). 4 of the 5 starting offensive linemen should be in the HOF. The number 1 CB is one of the greatest in NFL history. Their kicker outscored an entire NFL team (Indianapolis) that year. The defense knocked Jim Kelly out of the Super Bowl.  

I want the team I root fir to want to be THAT type of team; not a "just good enough" team like the Patriots.


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Let me refer you back to the previous SB.  Seahawks 43  Donkeys 8.  Good enough?
> ...



That's why I keep harping on the importance of coaching and training,  I had better add..having a genius of a GM.  The days of any team loading up with known super stars is long gone.  The only way to accumulate star players is to develop them from within your own system.  Our now famous Legion of Boom was developed almost entirely of very low and undrafted picks. The only relatively high pick was Earl Thomas and he was worth the pick unlike most high picks in the NFL that never prove their worth.  Like a certain Robby Three Gees.  A pick like that can cripple a team.  There is so much investment in a pick like RGIII that if he doesn't produce or gets a serious injury the team cannot make up for that anchor dragging them down.  Compare the Skin's situation to finding a Russell Wilson in the third round and paying him half a million average for three years.  The Hawks didn't even have to get a bunch of star O-Linemen to protect him leaving a mountain of cap to develop a stellar defense.


----------



## Anathema (May 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> That's why I keep harping on the importance of coaching and training,  I had better add..having a genius of a GM.  The days of any team loading up with known super stars is long gone.  The only way to accumulate star players is to develop them from within your own system.  Our now famous Legion of Boom was developed almost entirely of very low and undrafted picks. The only relatively high pick was Earl Thomas and he was worth the pick unlike most high picks in the NFL that never prove their worth.  Like a certain Robby Three Gees.  A pick like that can cripple a team.  There is so much investment in a pick like RGIII that if he doesn't produce or gets a serious injury the team cannot make up for that anchor dragging them down.  Compare the Skin's situation to finding a Russell Wilson in the third round and paying him half a million average for three years.  The Hawks didn't even have to get a bunch of star O-Linemen to protect him leaving a mountain of cap to develop a stellar defense.



There's the difference between us.....

YOU have bought into the new era NFL because your team has bought into it.

Jack Kent Cook never did. Daniel Snyder didn't from 1999 until the league (especially Giants owner John Mara - the head of the competition committee)  raped the Redskins franchise a couple years ago to the tune of $37 Million in cap space over totally legal transactions. 

Prior to that we at least won the offseason every year. Now we don't even do that. It's a 365 day a year joke to follow the franchise now. In the 1980's we were FEARED. Now we're a joke. Even if we go 16-0 we'll be a joke; because we've given up on everything this team used to believe in.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



so very true.


----------



## Papageorgio (May 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Always room in Raider Nation. I,loved Al Davis, the renegade was a great owner, in his last few years his age caused him to make some bad decisions.  Davis made being a fan fun.
> ...



Every year Davis would go out and find free agents, trade and draft, he made it interesting until the early 2000's the. His mind started to go up until then, no owner liked to deal with him because they always got the short end of a trade.


----------



## mack20 (May 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Let me refer you back to the previous SB.  Seahawks 43  Donkeys 8.  Good enough?
> ...



Not that I remotely want you to be a Patriots fan, but if you want a dominant team why on earth wouldn't you be?  The Patriots have had a 14 year run of extreme dominance and their stats during that time have been extraordinarily impressive.  Brady has the highest winning percentage of any QB to ever play the game.  The next highest is Montana. They have the same number of losses (47), but Brady has 43 more wins, despite missing all of 2008 to injury. 

In 2007, the Pats went 16-0, averaged a 19.69 point win margin, had 8 pro bowlers and 9 AP all-pros.


----------



## Anathema (May 9, 2015)

mack20 said:


> Not that I remotely want you to be a Patriots fan, but if you want a dominant team why on earth wouldn't you be?  The Patriots have had a 14 year run of extreme dominance and their stats during that time have been extraordinarily impressive.  Brady has the highest winning percentage of any QB to ever play the game.  The next highest is Montana. They have the same number of losses (47), but Brady has 43 more wins, despite missing all of 2008 to injury.
> 
> In 2007, the Pats went 16-0, averaged a 19.69 point win margin, had 8 pro bowlers and 9 AP all-pros.



Don't worry I could never root for the Patriots.

So far as I'm concerned anything g that's happened in the NFL since the 1994 CBA is tainted.

Your team lost the Super Bowl in 2007/08 so that perfect season wasn't.  Besides I seem to remember something about video taping issues that year.

Your QB is a sixth round loser. I wouldn't want him in DC if the Patriots were giving him away.


----------



## mack20 (May 9, 2015)

Anathema said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I remotely want you to be a Patriots fan, but if you want a dominant team why on earth wouldn't you be?  The Patriots have had a 14 year run of extreme dominance and their stats during that time have been extraordinarily impressive.  Brady has the highest winning percentage of any QB to ever play the game.  The next highest is Montana. They have the same number of losses (47), but Brady has 43 more wins, despite missing all of 2008 to injury.
> ...



You're a really weird dude.


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2015)

mack20 said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



This may be the end of Brady's run.  He isn't getting any younger and as he ages his arm strength deteriorates.  It is obvious that he needed an illegal ball to get the grip he needs and now that will be impossible.  No more soft balls for the NE receivers to grab. The RBs will have to hang on to a much slipperier unforgiving rock also.  NE poo poo's the effects of a deflated ball but we will see this season won't we.  If NE all of a sudden is the victim of tipped balls and fumblitis and Brady's completion percentage drops we can be sure the media won't fumble the opportunity to jump on it and point out how a legal ball makes all the difference in Brady's world.


----------



## mack20 (May 9, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> mack20 said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...



A legal ball...like the ones used in their second half blowout of the Colts?  Or like the ones used when they were the first team in Super Bowl history to come back from being down 10 points in the second half?


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2015)

mack20 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > mack20 said:
> ...



So that's the game plan this season?  Butler interceptions on the one yard line?  That will be a bitch to prepare for!  Good strategy!


----------



## Anathema (May 10, 2015)

mack20 said:


> You're a really weird dude.



Yes I am unusual when it comes to US sports fans. I'm not interested in "competition". I'm interested in watching Great teams be Great and the also-rans get crushed. 

Part of this is also political.  I see the post-1994 CBA portion of NFL history kind of like post-WWII eastern europe..... A diseased, Socialist collective based on the IDEAL of parity among all people but undermined by the greed, cheating and fraud inherent to such a system. "All teams are equal but Special team are more equal."

In the end I'd love to see the salary cap, revenue sharing and the strong league - weak team dynamic all reversed before the NFL becomes TITANIUM unwatchable rather than only MOST unwatchable as it is now.


----------



## hangover (May 13, 2015)

At the very least, Brady may sue the NFL officials for not making sure the balls were properly inflated BEFORE the game. Hopefully he will sue the NFL for making him responsible for the officials fail. If fans really did want fairness, they would demand that ALL teams use the SAME balls in every game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2015)

hangover said:


> At the very least, Brady may sue the NFL officials for not making sure the balls were properly inflated BEFORE the game. Hopefully he will sue the NFL for making him responsible for the officials fail. If fans really did want fairness, they would demand that ALL teams use the SAME balls in every game.


and demand that brady and belicheat are banned from football and Kraft loses ownership. well most  are actually ,but since when does the NFL care about the fans?  Not in this country they dont.


----------



## westwall (May 13, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.









Brady damaged his own reputation, idiot.  Had he admitted what he did the whole thing would have been done in days.  Instead the arrogant prick tried to hide the facts, and hindered the investigation.  The asshole got what he deserved.  Hell, he truly deserved a one year ban but there's no way that would ever happen.  

Although, now that the idiot has opened up the can of worms with his little tantrum, there is a good chance that more crap will get out and then he will truly be cooked.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2015)

westwall said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> ...


 that^ and------




The Brady/Belicheat worshippers are so much in denial this is a scandal that rivals the black sox scandal of baseball they are trying to invent the most idiotic things to convince themselves it was no big deal and he is innocent because its a scary thought for them to deal with this reality because ,a sport that is near and dear to them,is now going to be mentioned in the same breath as the black sox scandal so  they are going into meltdown mode when confronted with facts they cannot get around evading them.

they cannot come to grips with it that Brady,Belichick,and Kraft have created the worst scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal  and that the Cheats are the spoiled rich brats of the NFL who get special treatment and favorites are played with them.

Brady wanted four superbowl rings because he so badly wanted to be mentioned in the same breath as Joe Montana and Terry Bradshaw as the only quarterbacks to win four superbowls that he was willing to cheat and lie his way through it all to do it.

But in doing so,most sports fans will put an asterisk next to his name the same way they do with Barry Bonds because same as Bonds,he had to cheat and lie to achive greatness and set records.

Polls show that most sports fans have called him a liar. On top of that is many former NFL players have said the same thing.INCLUDING a former center of his that played on two superbowls with him.He said that Brady is a big time competitor and wants to win badly enought to cheat.

thats following his own idol joe montana saying he is a liar. He already had one black eye from montana,now both are black after his former center said he cheated.lol If I was brady,I would not be able to show my face in public after that.talk about a double whammy there.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (May 13, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.



He is probably guilty and a private organization reaching that conclusion is probably good enough.  It is not a criminal conviction.

Plus, there is an appeal process (strictly internal in the NFL to start with).

I _believe_ there is even a possibility (although not a very strong one) of an eventual appeal to a court of law.  But, again, I am not certain of the latter.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (May 13, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.



I'm not going to imagine a court system do that. I'm imagining how a business is supposed to operate. Brady's neglect if not outright cheating has cost the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 15, 2015)

the OP here cant deal with FACTS his hero is a cheater and has been for years.lol

Rumors have it that he was deflating his balls when he was QB at MICHIGAN during the 98-99 seasons.

Brady used illegal footballs back in 2004 opposing QB New York Post

Brady sue the NFL? Why so he can make a fool out of himself to the whole world.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 15, 2015)

this is what the suspension WOULD have been if the NFL wasnt so corrupt and they did not give the cheats such special treatment all the time.

If the NFL was not so corrupt and did not give them such special treatment what they would so is suspend Brady for 8 games and Belicheat for the entire season whether he was involved or not because of his past history of cheating.thats why I dont believe it for a second he wasnt involved and Brady is not the fall guy for him and Kraft.

Tom Brady possibly facing one year ban from NFL


----------



## Redfish (May 16, 2015)

Brady cheated and got caught.

Solution:  the refs should bring the balls and be responsible for ensuring proper inflation,  both teams should play with the same balls.   Its ludicrous that each team has its own balls on offence. 

Imagine that in any other ball sport.   Soccer, tennis, baseball, basketball.   It makes no sense.


----------



## IlarMeilyr (May 18, 2015)

To repeat a theme.  Tom Brady probably IS guilty.  Imagine that.  A cheater on a team with a history of team-cheating.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 19, 2015)

hangover said:


> Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> 
> The damage to Brady's reputation should be worth at least a half a billion dollars.
> 
> Just shows the NFL is no different than the WWE when it comes to stirring the shit pot to get more interest in the entertainment industry.



He should sue? oh REALLY Hangover? too bad he was too stupid to listen to you because  you gave him bad advise since  it is just one month away till the regular season starts and hate to break your heart,but they have yet to reverse goodels ruling of a four game suspension on your mancrush Brady.

matter of fact i would think you would know better that because of how corrupt our court system is,it takes years for a court case to even be settled and that by the time a ruling is ever made,the season will be over with with Brady already having served the four game suspension.

and you just sabotoged Bradys case FOR HIM with this post because according to your warped logic,I guess there is no evidence that Hillary participated in a coverup in the vince foster murder when investigaters were probing the white house in search of documents involving the clintons and foster and Hillary then mysterious shreads the documents which of course  is called obstruction of justice.

Im glad your not my lawyer,you would lose every case for me with your refusal to look at the facts.

Brady just like Hillary had the evidence-"his cellphone destroyed" just before the investigation started,just like hillary,how conveneint.

Stick to the politics section,something you actually have a clue on what your talking about.


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 19, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine the court system saying, "You're "probably" guilty, so we're sending you to prison."
> ...


he's right. Here you go OP: http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...ept-suspension-for-not-cooperating/ar-BBlSimw


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Aug 19, 2015)

There is a fair chance that the case will settle PRIOR to the "season," given the nature of the questioning OF the NFL by the judge.  

'Deflategate' Judge Says Brady Suspension in Jeopardy

It is completely UNsurprising to see 9/11 Rimjob making grandiose and soon to be refuted claims.  Again.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 19, 2015)

IlarMeilyr said:


> There is a fair chance that the case will settle PRIOR to the "season," given the nature of the questioning OF the NFL by the judge.
> 
> 'Deflategate' Judge Says Brady Suspension in Jeopardy
> 
> It is completely UNsurprising to see 9/11 Rimjob making grandiose and soon to be refuted claims.  Again.



Brady's Legacy is written as a cheater and a liar.  SWEET!


----------



## Redfish (Aug 23, 2015)

off topic.  But Brady looked terrible last night.   3 and out every time.   Garapolo may win the starting job.


----------

